# C# und Java



## delphiking1980 (4. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir in C# einen Dienst geschrieben welcher sich mit meiner Java Anwendung verbinden soll.
Eine Verbindung von Java nach C# funktioniert und die Daten werden gesendet bzw empfangen.

Nun wollte ich noch eine Quitierung des Vorgangs haben und wollte dazu einen Datensatz von Java nach C# senden aber dazu muss es ja einen Server und Client auf beiden Seiten geben wenn ich da nicht falsch liege.

Quasi : 

Java Client/Server
C# Client/Server

Wenn ich mich aber von C# nach Java verbinden möchte bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung : 
"Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, da der Zielcomputer die Verbindung verweigerte."

Ich hoffe ich habe das nicht zu komliziert beschrieben.

Mfg

Delphiking1980


----------



## Schandro (4. Jan 2012)

Eine Verbindung kann in beide Richtungen senden, von daher brauchst du garkeine zweite...


----------



## Empire Phoenix (4. Jan 2012)

Abgesehen davon dass man mit java normale tcp sockets erstellen ie gehen eigentlich kann, die sind sprachenunabhängig.


----------



## irgendjemand (5. Jan 2012)

schöner anfänger fehler ... gar nicht so lange her das sich das schon mal jemand gefragt hat ...


TCP ist ein protocol bei dem die verbindung offen gehalten wird *bis zum timeout oder andere exceptions* ... und kann in beide richtungen gleich verwendet werden -> zweite verbindung sinnlos ...
du brauchst nur EINEN Server und nur EINEN Client ... reicht aus ... fertig ...

oder denkst du wirklich wenn du mit deinem browser im netz surfst der server eine verbindung zu dir aufbaut nach dem du das request abgesetzt hast ? das würde heutzutage alleine auf grund von NAT schon gar nicht mehr gehen ...

bei dem anderen user ging es darum das er von nem smartphone daten von nem server haben wollte ... klingt ja soweit erstmal nicht kompliziert ... und würde man auch mit nur EINER verbindung
bei ihm war es jedoch so das der server seine zeit braucht um die daten zu verarbeiten ... na gut .. dann wartet man eben auf die antwort ...
und da kam er dann auf die idee : request absetzen .. verbindung schließen ... und auf den server warten ..

leute ... sowas ist totaler unsinn ...
stellt euch solche dinge doch mal im täglichen leben vor ...
spätestens am ersten NAT-router wäre schluss ...
ergo : alleine der gedanke es so umständlich zu realisieren ist unbegründet ... lest euch doch einfach die RFC und die protocols bei wikipedia durch ... und GOOGLET vor allem nach simplen net-i/o tutorials ...
alle 3 wochen die selbe frage zu beantworten regt irgendwann auf


----------



## danley (16. Jan 2012)

Okay, ich denke er hat verstanden, dass er nur eine Verbindung braucht. 

Um dir wirklich helfen zu können brauchen wir allerdings mehr Infos. 
Was genau tust du in dem jeweiligen Programm? Kannst du Source code zur Verfügung stellen?
Also mehr Infos -> mehr Hilfe.



> ich habe mir in C# einen Dienst geschrieben welcher sich mit meiner Java Anwendung verbinden soll.



Ein Dienst, also der Server, verbindet sich zur Anwendung (=Client)?
Das sollte normalerweise grundsätzlich schonmal andersrum funktionieren.


----------

